# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Bruine ogen geven inderdaad een betrouwbaar gezicht

## Leontien

> Bruine ogen zijn betrouwbaarder dan blauwe ogen, behalve wanneer de blauwe ogen horen bij een man met een breed gezicht. 
> 
> De onderzoekers wilden uitzoeken wat een gezicht betrouwbaar maakt. Daarom moesten proefpersonen gezichten van mannen en vrouwen beoordelen. De gezichten verschilden vooral in oogkleur en vorm. Een significant aantal deelnemers vond bruine ogen betrouwbaarder dan blauwe ogen, bij zowel mannen als vrouwen. Ronde mannengezichten, met een grote mond en kin kregen meer vertrouwen dan smalle gezichten. Bij vrouwen maakte de vorm van het gezicht geen verschil.


nu.nl

Wat maakt het voor jou dat een gezicht betrouwbaar eruit ziet? Zijn dat inderdaad bruine ogen en een rond gezicht met een grote mond? Of heeft dat met iets anders te maken?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## rienbazen

Wat een onzin, je hoeft alleen maar even aan Rita Verdonk te denken en je weet wat een kul dit is.
Verder weet je bij bruine ogen nooit of het om Maffia gaat of zoiets.
Toe geknepen ogen zien er onbetrouwbaar uit staan die er ook bij?

----------


## spond

Haha, wat een onzin onderzoek, kleur ogen, vorm van het gezicht, het maakt mij niet uit als iemand mij maar recht in de ogen kijkt, ze niet neerslaat of wegkijkt , dat is meestal voldoende.

Groetjes spond

----------


## rienbazen

ja

----------


## schanulleke1968

Oogkleur en vorm van gezicht kunnen inderdaad wel een zekere zin van vertrouwen opwekken bij wie daar gevoelig voor is. Ik laat me niets wijsmaken. Oogkleur, vorm gezicht, kleding ... allemaal larie. Wie me recht in de ogen kijkt heeft bij mij al meer vertrouwen en dan nog .......... Wanneer kan je iemand echt vertrouwen? Mijn mening nooit volledig want vroeg of laat ben je de pineut. Vertrouwen is voor mij persoonlijk voor 99%, 1% blijft open

----------


## rienbazen

ja

----------


## rienbazen

Ik blijf onzin uitkramen tot deze site uitlegt hoe die in elkaar zit.

----------

